# Suehiro Dual-Stone



## gic (Feb 8, 2015)

Anybody ever use these. They aren't widely available in the US but with the yen so weak not incredibly expensive to have shipped here. They are suppose dot combine a low grit "cutting" with the equivalent of a higher grit "polishing". I'm especially curious if they leave a very toothy polished edge which is my holy grail when I sharpen. (BTW for me finishing using Jon's Takashima Awasedo followed by stropping on Balsa impregnated with a 1 micron diamond spray comes awfully close to the perfect edge for me though...)


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 8, 2015)

I used a coarse one for a while, and the two sides definitely do what they say. The polishing side was much harder and a little slower, but still could be used to thin a little. The other side felt like a Cerax.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)

To which stones do you refer? Are you talking about these?: Suehiro Dual-Stone at Tools from Japan. Or are you referring to the Suehiro Gokumyo-Ryu dual-density stones?. From the description of the first series it does not sound like they are supposed to "combine a low grit 'cutting' with the equivalent of a higher grit 'polishing'" but rather that they simply perform as though finer than the grit number would indicate. They sound interesting if space is limited or if one wishes to try a Japanese oil stone. The second series is very expensive which squelches my interest. Why not buy two full-size stones for the same price if you need both soft and hard?


----------



## gic (Feb 11, 2015)

The first ones, I assumed they would polish like higher grit stones but the edge would be like lower grit stones (i.e. toothier...)...


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)

What exactly does "very toothy polished" mean to you? Microscopically what would you like the edge to look like?


----------



## gic (Feb 18, 2015)

IT should work effortlessly on both proteins and tomatoes


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 18, 2015)

gic said:


> IT should work effortlessly on both proteins and tomatoes



I did not mean how should it perform, but what should the shape of the edge itself be like? The micrographs from the scienceofsharp blog for the DMT 1200 plate that I posted in another thread are the best examples I have found. I feel that it is pointless to seek "toothy but polished" without first describing the ideal structure as otherwise you're chasing your tail. (My opinion only, of course.)


----------



## gic (Feb 18, 2015)

Beats me what the edge should look like to do tomatoes as well as proteins, anyone have an idea. It's a kind of "I know i when I use it" feeling


----------

